# Raccourcis pour écouter une radio



## wip (4 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour à tous, actuellement, j’utilise un raccourcis sur mon iphone qui me permet de lancer la lecture de la radio « Frisky ». 





Il est très simple et fonctionne très bien sur mon iphone(11). Malheureusement, lorsque je le lance sur mon Apple watch (6), j’ai un message d’erreur : 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Quelqu’un peut-il m’aider à faire fonctionner ce raccourcis sur ma montre ?

Merci


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour ,

L'application n'est peut être pas adapter pour la watch ?


----------



## Anthony (4 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'application n'est peut être pas adapter pour la watch ?


C’est simplement un lien vers la radio dans l’application Musique. J’ai eu quelques petits soucis avec les versions récentes de Musique sur watchOS, ça vaut le coup de vérifier si le raccourci pointe bien vers la bonne référence de la radio en question.


----------



## wip (4 Octobre 2021)

Merci pour vos réponses. Oui, il pointe bien au bon endroit car le même raccourcis fonctionne sur mon iPhone. J'ai d'ailleurs le même souci avec la radio Groove salad de SomaFM.


----------



## Anthony (4 Octobre 2021)

wip a dit:


> car le même raccourcis fonctionne sur mon iPhone


Ah mais ça peut fonctionner sur iPhone et ne peut pas fonctionner sur Apple Watch et Mac. J’ai le même problème avec mon raccourci pour écouter Jazz24, qui fonctionne _uniquement_ sur iPhone et iPad.


----------



## fousfous (4 Octobre 2021)

J'ai l'impression que watch OS 8 a cassé raccourcis sur la watch en règle général, mes raccourcis qui fonctionnaient très bien ne fonctionnent plus et l'application à tendance à planter quand je tente de lancer.


----------



## wip (4 Octobre 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Ah mais ça peut fonctionner sur iPhone et ne peut pas fonctionner sur Apple Watch et Mac. J’ai le même problème avec mon raccourci pour écouter Jazz24, qui fonctionne _uniquement_ sur iPhone et iPad.



Pourtant, je croyais que le raccourcis n’était pas exécuté sur la watch mais sur l’iphone qui lui était relié.


----------



## wip (4 Octobre 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que watch OS 8 a cassé raccourcis sur la watch en règle général, mes raccourcis qui fonctionnaient très bien ne fonctionnent plus et l'application à tendance à planter quand je tente de lancer.



Heureusement, tous mes raccourcis d’éclairage (ampoules et prises Calex) fonctionnent toujours, et ça c’est indispensable car Calex n’est pas compatible HomeKit.


----------

